# Discounts us seniors get



## C50 (Jun 22, 2022)

As I navigate into my golden years I want to take advantage of every cost savings or senior perks available.  Maybe we could share our discoveries so nothing gets missed

Many local stores offer discounts on certain days or at different times a day, I need to keep track of them somehow. lol

I now receive a homestead exemption on my property taxes, which is certainly nice.  I also asked and received a nice reduction on my trash pickup.  I plan on calling my auto/home insurer and checking about discounts.

What other things are available?


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 22, 2022)

Maybe you can google it for the "state"? you live in? Yes, some stores here have 'senior' discount days. Some business (food, insurance and entertainment) services might give you a discount but you would need to ask.


----------



## Jace (Jun 22, 2022)

Not enough!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2022)

You have the right idea about proactively seeking senior discounts. Not all available to us are listed in plain sight by merchants. Some restaurants start their senior discounts at 55, others at 62. To name a few, there are discounts on public transportation, Amtrak included. I don't know about flights because I haven't flown in decades. Dunkin Donuts offers senior discounts as does IHOP, *in addition to* their senior menu choices. Here is a complete list of senior discounts for 2022:
https://www.seniorliving.org/finance/senior-discounts/#:~:text=Retail Senior Discounts Retailer , Every day 13 more rows


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You have the right idea about proactively seeking senior discounts. Not all available to us are listed in plain sight by merchants. Some restaurants start their senior discounts at 55, others at 62. To name a few, there are discounts on public transportation, Amtrak included. I don't know about flights because I haven't flown in decades. Dunkin Donuts offers senior discounts as does IHOP, *in addition to* their senior menu choices. Here is a complete list of senior discounts for 2022:
> https://www.seniorliving.org/finance/senior-discounts/#:~:text=Retail Senior Discounts Retailer , Every day 13 more rows


Most air travel discounts for seniors are long gone.  Generally speaking, I hear of fewer and fewer senior discounts these days.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jul 6, 2022)

This was a great deal when it used to be $10,  still not bad if you travel much --

Lifetime Senior National Park Pass


----------



## Remy (Jul 6, 2022)

@C50 How did you know about the trash discount? Did you just ask? This is a reminder that it never hurts to ask.

I only go to the Salvation Army on Wednesdays because they have a 25% senior discount which is substantial. Though I'm vowing to go thrifting less for awhile.

One health food store gives 10% one day a week but the other started giving the senior discount daily which is nice. 

My car insurance went up significantly a couple of years ago. I called my local office, dumped the medical. They are very nice but couldn't come up with anything else and said rates had just gone up. I have no accidents or tickets. Knock on wood.


----------



## debodun (Jul 6, 2022)

I always ask for a senior discount, especially of maintenance contractors. Some just say "No." Some have to elaborate as to why they don't. (e.g. "If I give it to you, I have to give it to everyone.")

It also irks me when ads say "Senior discount". How do you know how much that is?


----------



## jimintoronto (Jul 6, 2022)

For my Canadian friends, look into CARP. They have a wide range of discounts arranged with companies such as auto insurance, banks, pharmacies, pet insurance programs, home repair and cleaning services. The CARP operation is owned by Moses Znaimer who used to own City TV in Toronto. Now he has built a entertainment empire centered on the "50 and older crowd " with a radio station, a magazine, a 1950's era museum, and a whole range of things that are focused on older people. The annual membership is $19.95. Zoomer radio in Toronto is 740 AM and you can listen to it on line.   JimB.


----------

